# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Zo voorkomen of behandelen we chronische nekpijn

## FRANCOIS580

Nekpijn is één van de belangrijkste chronische pijnklachten waarmee volwassenen worden geconfronteerd. De jongste tijd wordt nekpijn zelfs bij kinderen meer en meer vastgesteld. Wat is de oorzaak van chronsiche nekpijn? Is dit de zoveelste ouderdomskwaal, of is er meer aan de hand? Wat zijn de gevolgen van deze aandoening? Kunnen we zélf iets ondernemen om nekpijn te voorkomen of te verzachten? En als we net als zovele landgenoten, uiteindelijk toch met chronsiche nekpijn worden geconfronteerd, wat is dan de beste behandeling? 

*Vlugge diagnose erg belangrijk* 
Iedereen van ons kent ongetwijfeld het fenomeen van de plots opstekende nekpijn, iedereen wordt hier al wel eens mee geconfronteerd. Meestal is deze nekpijn van voorbijgaande aard. Ze verdwijnt na enkele dagen. Maar wat als de nekpijn blijft aanhouden, en voor ernstige lichamelijke ongemakken blijft zorgen? Deskundig advies en een snelle diagnose zijn dan van groot belang. Alleen op deze manier kan men een sluitende diagnose stellen en de meest geschikte behandelingsmethode uittekenen. Met aanslepende nekpijn blijven rondlopen, zal de problemen alleen maar vergroten. 

*Onze nek is ingewikkeld lichaamsdeel* 
Onze nek bestaat hoofdzakelijk uit spieren, ligamenten, gewrichten, tussenwervels, wervellichaampjes en ruggenmerg. Het is een bijzonder ingewikkeld en moeilijk te behandelen lichaamsdeel. In normale omstandigheden kunnen we onze nek moeiteloos bewegen. Mankeert er iets aan de vele structuren van dit lichaamsdeel dan onstaat pijn, en worden we gehinderd door met (ernstige) bewegingsproblemen. 

*Oorzaken chronische nekpijn*
Er bestaan verschillende soorten nekpijnen. Naast de gewone, alledaagse nekpijn is er dié nekpijn die uitstraalt naar onze bovenarm, Cervicobrachialgie in het medische vakjargon. Zo vlug mogelijk de gepaste diagnose stellen is dus belangrijk. Gewone nekpijn en uitstralende nekpijn vragen een verschillende behandeling. 
Nekpijn wordt meestal veroorzaakt door overbelasting of slijtage.Omdat onze nekwervelzuil weinig of niet beschermd is, is dit lichaamsdeel meteen ook meer vatbaar voor kwetsuren door valpartijen, ongevallen of contactsporten. Onze nek heeft ook ons hoofd, met een gewicht van gemiddeld zo'n twaalf kilo, te dragen. 

*Whiplash niet altijd herkenbaar* 
Gaat er in één van de vele nekstructuren iets mis, dan krijgen in de eerste plaats de spieren het zwaar te verduren. Uiteindelijk zullen deze ook verkrampen. Een stijve nek is meestal een eerste en ernstige aanwijzing dat er iets mis is. Een whipplash is meestal.../...

Lees verder...

----------

